# Instead of Film canisters?



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

So I don't want to mess with film canisters and found, what I think are two good alternatives. 

1st: green 3oz solo cups @ Target. I lay them at a slight angle in the tank amongst the leaf litter for my azus. as either a finding spot or deposit spot.

2nd: Cupcake sprinkle containers, 5 pk in the 2.50$ bin at TARGET. They have these in for each season with different candy sprinkles in them. 

Any ideas, comment or questions?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm looking into floral water picks.They are the tubes that are used for a single flower.They hold water and they have a little spike that can be pushed into a background or the soil.I found them online at hobby lobby for I think it was $2 for 12.I am planning on stopping at hobby lobby this week to see if they have them in stock.Jeremy has tried tea straws recently which he made a brom type of flower that came out pretty cool.

Lou


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I use yellow play doh cups, the small ones. My azures lay in them constantly and my leucs have started to use them, and I have a constant supply with a 2yr old.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Here is a good discussion
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/81465-bromeliads-vs-film-canisters.html


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Pill bottles


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

I also have, but haven't used them yet....the glucose strip containers. They are black on the outside, but white inside. They are smaller than film canisters and might be good for thumbs.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

rain dart said:


> I also have, but haven't used them yet....the glucose strip containers. They are black on the outside, but white inside. They are smaller than film canisters and might be good for thumbs.


I have used them, the only thing is they are a bit thick.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

& $tree has a 24 pack of plastic shot glasses that might work


----------

